# dwc dark brown roots help!!!!!



## thc4me420 (Apr 12, 2008)

so its my first grow im doin a dwc im 36 days flowering
and my roots are dark brown 
why is this???
how do i fix it????


----------



## statticattic (Apr 12, 2008)

how is the plant looking? do you have pics? The roots could be brown bc of the water temp being too high. Test the water temp. or if the plant is still budding and looking fine dont worry about it.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Apr 12, 2008)

forget that last advise, your plant will die if you dont correct that problem. Get some hygrozyme or something similar and add it to the water. Until then i would give my roots a hydrogen peroxide bath. Temps are kind of important in your rez as well try to keep around 68 degrees. It sounds like you have root rot and your plant will DIE if not corrrected asap. If your roots start to dissolve which happens naturally to dead roots, you will have ppm fluctuations which is not good. Add some air stones to water as well and it should help some.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 12, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> forget that last advise, your plant will die if you dont correct that problem. Get some hygrozyme or something similar and add it to the water. Until then i would give my roots a hydrogen peroxide bath. Temps are kind of important in your rez as well try to keep around 68 degrees. It sounds like you have root rot and your plant will DIE if not corrrected asap. If your roots start to dissolve which happens naturally to dead roots, you will have ppm fluctuations which is not good. Add some air stones to water as well and it should help some.


 
Good to know... adding this to my knowledge base - Thanks


WWW


----------



## ViRedd (Apr 12, 2008)

On the other hand, your roots may just be stained by the Bloom nutes. What are you using?

Vi


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry no root pics till tomorow


----------



## kingkush (Apr 13, 2008)

I use the botanicare base with the veg and bloom mix your plant looks pretty good. how often do you change your water? maybe you need to quit taking it out of the water.


----------



## kingkush (Apr 13, 2008)

are you using a 3gallon or 5


----------



## Mr Green Man (Apr 13, 2008)

How is your PH? PH fluctuations can be an indeicator that you have molds in your system. So can PPM fluctuations.

If you have root rot you need not only to cure it but also to find out why it happened in the first place. 

Can you post more details of your DWC system.
Important factors are.

Water temp - Warm water can not hold as much Dissoloved Oxigen as cool water. for optimum growth you need to keep it at 68F (3 -/+)

Airation. You need to be keeping that liquid airated. I use 2x Airpumps per 20Liter Rez. Thats 450Liters Per hour, into three 6" air stones. (Next grow I will add more.)
It is also good to keep the water moving, A power head or submersable pump does this job, they also add more air to the mix.

Rez change. How offten do you change your rez?
As my Rez is small (20Liter) I change it once a week. when I do this, I scrub everything clean, make sure all the pumps are working before putting them back.

Water level, depending on the size of your rez you will need to top up once or twice a day, to keep the water level right.



The most likly course of Root Rot is a lack of oxigen in the water, most commenly this happens beacuse the water temp is too high. You can have hundreds of bubbles in your rez, but if the ogegen is unable to disolve into the water, you will have problems. Altatued also effects this, so if you are a few 100 feet above sea level, the effects will be more extream.

As for a cure.

First find out what has coursed your problem. 
Clean everything.
Flush the system, with Plain water and H202, for a day or so. Then change out the water, and use an Enzyme to eat dead root matter.
If you have any root stimulators these will help. 
Use low nute loads, as your roots are damaged and won't be able to handle high PPms.
Change out the water frequently.

Befor you do this make sure it is root rot. Post us some pictures of your roots.
If you have rot Your Rez should smell something like rotten cabage.
You could just have stained roots from your nutes, so find that out if it is normal first.


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

fucking disgusting!


keep those temp below 68f in your res.

add some h202...aerate that res


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 13, 2008)

i think my nute temp is to high its usualy at 85ish


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 13, 2008)

is it root rot?

if so is it bad?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

HELL YES TO BOTH QUESTIONS!!!!!


your res is sitting @ 85? wowowowowowowoow way too high...about 15-20 degrees to high


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 13, 2008)

how do i drop res temps


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

cheap tedious daily required action: drop some ice cubes or fill 2liters up with water and freeze it..... those cool pack freezer things work good too

expensive action: water res chillers you can set at a constant temp without having to worry about refilling with ice


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 13, 2008)

res temp is now down to 71.9 in my res is this good


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

UNDER 70!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i've said it many times....

drop it down and keep it at average from around 60-68


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 13, 2008)

where can i get a water res chiller


----------



## Mr Green Man (Apr 13, 2008)

An idea, Sperate the rez from the room, with insolation.

Get some of those polastirean sheets from you hardware store. and place them between your Rez and your light. You will have to cut holes to go around the plants and stuff, but it should be possible. Then place a fan blowing cool air around the bottom of your Rezes. this should work and is a lot cheaper than a water cooler.

You might need to double up the polastirean insolation, to block any gaps.

Hey it's not the easyest best soloution, but is cheap and you can do it strait away, while you look for your water coola.

I have manged to keep my rezes cool, just buy have the intake fan blowing onto them and insolating them.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

thc4me420 said:


> where can i get a water res chiller


google it.

they are in the 250-600 dollar range tho.


i told you that solution was very expensive!


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Apr 14, 2008)

Put some reflective material on top of your rez to bounce light off of it to help keep temps lower. That will help some what but 85 is insane.


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 14, 2008)

Your Roots Should Be White. Drop Ice Packs In Your Rez Till Temps Come Down. Get Some Hygrozime. Change Water Out Weekly. Get Airstones, The More The Better. Those Roots Are Scary Looking.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

thc4me420 said:


> is it root rot?
> 
> if so is it bad?


Yes

Yes 

Do you have an air pump in your rez?

Warmer water can't hold as much O2 as cooler water.

Hygrozyme will help digest the dead root matter.

Its going to be hard to save her.


----------



## VivaLaOvergrow.com (Apr 14, 2008)

What Color is your res? If you say white or clear or anything other than black or something just as dark, your never going to solve your problem.

Not only do you have one super bad case of root rot, I'm going to tell you something harsh. Your plant is dead. It's not going to pack on anymore weight, or streach, or anything. It will however continue to mature. The trich's will turn from milky to amberish, then that's it, chop her down. The smoke isn't going to hurt you, anymore than anyother smoke would, so don't be worried about that, but it's just not going to get any bigger. If you would have caught this sooner there's three products that I would recommend to you.

1. h2o2 bath~
Go to any grocery store, and pick up some 3% topical solution h2o2, it's like a dollar. Dilute the solution in a 12:1 ratio, so 1 cup h2o2 12 cups water. Let the plants soak in this for about an hour. Airstones not necessary in this bath, because the h2o2 releases o2. You should see/hear little bubbles coming from your roots, this is a good thing! After their hour, rinse them off really well, and go prepair their new solution.

2.SM-90
This shit rocks! Get some at your hydro store. It's a natural wetting agent, but on top of that it also protects against phylum, or ROOT ROT. Seriously look into it, then buy it and use it...

3. Roots organic Organism
I recommend this because I have never added one product to my res and seen such dramatic root growth. This stuff brings roots back with a vengence. It's a powder so make sure that you mix it in really well. It introduces a natural organism into your res, that stimulates the hell out of new root growth. Perfect to use right after you fuck things up, I look at it as my get out of jail free card from monopoly.

Other than that, chalk this one up to trial and error. but be happy, your still going to get quality smoke off this lady, just not as much as you could have. Hit me up with any ? and I'll try to help you out, take a look at my journal to see my trails and errors in my past and current DWC's.

 & Good Luck!


----------



## bigd921 (Apr 14, 2008)

man I am no expert but those plants are done for.... your root rot is too far gone, with the res temperatures that high you were damn near making soup....... sorry bro chop them down...all the h202 in the world isnt going to cure that


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Bubble bags.


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 15, 2008)

well iv fixed the temp prob
but is it realy to late???? 
what should i do
should i flush now? or what.... im so bumed out!!!!


----------



## Mr Green Man (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry mate.

it sucks donkey balls.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Apr 15, 2008)

That is the worst case of root rot I have ever seen.

Once my roots just started to turn slight brown and after peroxide bathing and root culture products I was barely able to get them to make new roots.

Your plant has all the buds on it it will make, it is essentially bud making dead.


----------



## VivaLaOvergrow.com (Apr 15, 2008)

Get yourself a magnifying glass and look at the trich's (crystals on the buds) They should be milky/clear in color. You want to wait until the crystals are about 60% Amber 40% Milky, then chop her down and let her hang dry. Your plant isn't going to produce any more buds, or grow and fatter, or anything. The last thing that it's going to do before it dies is mature the buds that it has already put on. This is a good thing, because it means that your going to have something to smoke, just not as much as you could have had. If I were you I would invest in a jewelers loop, or some kind of magnifying glass, and keep an eye on those trich's , once they get about 50%/50% milky to amber I would start to flush with Clearex, or what ever salt leaching mix you want to use. Let it sit for a couple of days. Since your roots are so far gone it's going to take the plant a little longer to uptake the clearex, so be patient with it. Once you feel satisfied that there is no more bad tasting nutrients in your buds, chop them down, and get ready for the cure, and the really smelly part...

, <3, , And Good Luck Homie!

~VLO


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 15, 2008)

should i still do an h2o2 bath?
how long till the trics mature?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2008)

aye mate...lesson learned aye???


are you planning on using dwc in the future? if so i suggest the ice probe....its a cheap alternative to a water chiller....on 100 bucks and 30 for the thermostat

GLLLL dont know what to tell you!!!!!!

listen to them....cut !!


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 15, 2008)

how much h202 should i mix with 3 galons and how long should i soak


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Apr 15, 2008)

Try about 1 half cup per gallon should do the trick, ive used more than that before without any harm. I also know people that put some in through out their grow but they dont use organics. You should do it with fresh ph'd water not the water in the rez already. Also clean the rez good before adding your new water and plants back to it.


----------



## erndog98 (Apr 15, 2008)

definately listen to the green man.thats exactly what i would have said if i could type better! lol.good luck from b.c.


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 15, 2008)

what exactly dose the h202 do


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 16, 2008)

anyone?..............


----------



## OldYeller (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't freak out. The brown is caused by the Liquid Karma that you use. Liquid Karma looks like chocolate syrup. It's great stuff but makes everything brown! 

Your plant looks fine to me!


----------



## Tanuvan (Apr 16, 2008)

OldYeller said:


> Don't freak out. The brown is caused by the Liquid Karma that you use. Liquid Karma looks like chocolate syrup. It's great stuff but makes everything brown!
> 
> Your plant looks fine to me!


That is NOT liquid karma...if you look close, you can see damage to the root structure.


----------



## Tanuvan (Apr 16, 2008)

thc4me420 said:


> what exactly dose the h202 do


H2O2 adds oxygen to the water...pythium (causative agent of your root rot) are generally anaerobic (they don't like Oxygen). So not only is small amounts of H202 good for your roots insofar as oxygen is concerned, it also kills off microbes. 

The latter is the main reason why you do not want to use too much H202 with organics. It can possibly kill off the good microorganisms as well. Oxygen is a powerful bacterial static .


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 16, 2008)

whats strange to me is my roots were brown befor i even started flowering.......

also i just finished the h202 bath and my roots look the same


----------



## VivaLaOvergrow.com (Apr 16, 2008)

I would draw a new h2o2 bath for her, and while she's sitting in it massage the roots very gently to try and remove that built up rot. I don't think that your going to see any improvement in the roots color/health though because the plant is dead. It is going to still mature, so just watch those crystals, but your not going to see any new growth on it anywhere, height, weight, or roots. If you wanted to, you could just switch over to a clean water solution or use clearex in your res, ph balance it, and start your plants flush, after the h2o2 bath. It's not going to take up anymore nutrients, because the roots are dead. 

H2o2 bath, clean water in your res (or Clearex), let em sit for 4-5 days (til trich's turn amber), then chop her down. 

What color is your res container? I got me some black ones, and although they absorb light, they reflect heat, which helps keep my small res (7gal) right around 68f with me doing nothing. Not only that, but black buckets reduce your chances for algae, or bucket slime, that gross stinky shit the lives on your buckets walls. Might want to look for something darker than what ya currently got. 

This is just my 2 pennies though. 

At least it's not bud rot, as far as I know you don't smoke the roots....

~VLO


----------



## vbp6us (Apr 16, 2008)

Hygrozyme. Get some.


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok so my buds r going to mature in a 5 day or so?

i shoud flush now


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 17, 2008)

im confused 
so the root rot killed her (shes dead) but the buds are not only still going to mature but there guna mature like now at 5 weeks flowering???


----------



## Mr Green Man (Apr 17, 2008)

Well i'm no plant bilagist, but I gess the plant will put the last of it's enagy into trying to making buds, in the hope of reproducing.


----------



## YaK (Apr 17, 2008)

thc4me420 said:


> im confused
> so the root rot killed her (shes dead) but the buds are not only still going to mature but there guna mature like now at 5 weeks flowering???


My root rott looked WAY different than yours. If your plant isnt wilting, and looks okay, then just do the H2O2 bath, change and clean the res really well while that is soacking, and put it back in... business as usual.

Are your roots slimey? It seems to me that the plant will tell you what the problem is, Dont panick and "chop her down", that's just assinine.

Post up some fresh pictures of the plant. please.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Apr 17, 2008)

Pythium is just a general term for lots of root diseases, Im sorry to hear about the plant but i diddnt expect you to be able to save it when it was that bad off but there was no harm in trying. I am pretty sure your plant will not mature anymore, you can keep the buds but the high will be minimal, i would suggest just throwing them in with some trim and make some butter or hash and learn from your mistakes so your next plant will thrive. If you would have caught the root rot when it started would of been an easy fix. Roots in general should be white, some nutrients will color the roots but the new root growth will still be white until they are dyed by the nutes. Best to keep roots at the right temps with a good clean rez and no light and plenty of oxygen.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 17, 2008)

First I ever heard of this black reflecting heat thing. I got a navy blue nearly black straw hat and if you wear it in the hot summer with the sun shining..it will flat cook your brain. Had a pair of black deck shoes that burnt my feet off when I went fishing one day. Whut have you been smoking? I will take two bags. Thanks.

bigwheel




VivaLaOvergrow.com said:


> snip snip...What color is your res container? I got me some black ones, and although they absorb light, they reflect heat, which helps keep my small res (7gal) right around 68f with me doing nothing. Not only that, but black buckets reduce your chances for algae, or bucket slime, that gross stinky shit the lives on your buckets walls. Might want to look for something darker than what ya currently got.
> 
> This is just my 2 pennies though.
> 
> ...


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 17, 2008)

pics from today


----------



## YaK (Apr 17, 2008)

dont even chop that plant, take some of the preventative measures that some here have offered you, but take caution to not overdo it.

Your plant doesnt show signs of dying... aka leaves drooping, and an all around sick look.

I'm no expert, but do NOT chop it just yet, let it mature and you'll probably be fine. 

There are always alot of doomsayers, but seriously.... dont be so quick to do drastic shit, just listen to what you think makes the most sense, give it a try, and watch how the plant reacts. i've dealt with root rott and my plants looked like dog shit, they drooped their roots were starved, and full of slime (preventing oxygen to the roots) ... I mean giant slimey blobs.

Ride this one out, and monitor it closely, keep your PH in range, and if you're using chemical nutrients, buy some horticultural or food grade H202 and just follow the instrucions.

I hope your plant pulls through and that you enjoy the fruits of your labor.

Good try man, dont give up.


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 17, 2008)

i got some clearex today should i flush her?
even if i dont chop her just give her a flush......


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 17, 2008)

also got a micrascope at radio shack 60-100x 10 bucks
but im not shure whats amber? 
pluss its hard to use....
anyone use one befor? if so any pointers


----------



## YaK (Apr 18, 2008)

this is amber:


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 18, 2008)

YaK said:


> this is amber:


Correct......


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 18, 2008)

how do i use that microscope?
i cant get a clear image


----------



## YaK (Apr 18, 2008)

thc4me420 said:


> how do i use that microscope?
> i cant get a clear image


The microscopes are a pain in the ass.... well.... mine is anyway. I have to put the thing RIGHT on the leaves to get a clear picture. Maybe you can take a leaf off, take it to a well lit room, put it on a flat table on a white piece of paper or something, and put the magnifier right up to it.

experiment with it a bit, you'll get it.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Apr 18, 2008)

I use that same scope i cut off a small leaf with lots of trichs put them on my black tray and then put the scope on them. works well but is a pain in the ass to get focused until you get used to it.


----------



## vpur (Apr 18, 2008)

This solves all the problems. I set my res at a lower temperature as when it mixes with my res the temp comes out to about 63-65F. I only run the res while the lights are on. I find the res stays below 70 after lights out!
Worth the money.

h202 killed my plants... I dont recommend it to anyone. Start with a microbe regime and stay with it through out the grow. You use it all the time you wont see root rot (unless you have light leakage into the res).


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm curious about aerogardens, I've read a lot about them but would like to hear from someone that's used one, did it work well for the $200. investment



Thanks


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 18, 2008)

I have actually heard many good stories about them AG's. In fact I got one. I am moving over to Hempy Buckets. Now if you got plenty of room that AG be great for growing clones I think. It just too small to do much serious bidness in my book. From 7 hab seeds I got one hab that looks sorta normal. Its basically a scam in my view. Opninyawns can differ on stuff like this as you are aware

Big Wheel


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 18, 2008)

I hear you man....


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 19, 2008)

so my tricombs r milkyish......??..
should i flush????


----------



## YaK (Apr 19, 2008)

VivaLaOvergrow.com said:


> Get yourself a magnifying glass and look at the trich's (crystals on the buds) They should be milky/clear in color. You want to wait until the crystals are about 60% Amber 40% Milky, then chop her down and let her hang dry. Your plant isn't going to produce any more buds, or grow and fatter, or anything. The last thing that it's going to do before it dies is mature the buds that it has already put on. This is a good thing, because it means that your going to have something to smoke, just not as much as you could have had. If I were you I would invest in a jewelers loop, or some kind of magnifying glass, and keep an eye on those trich's , once they get about 50%/50% milky to amber I would start to flush with Clearex, or what ever salt leaching mix you want to use. Let it sit for a couple of days. Since your roots are so far gone it's going to take the plant a little longer to uptake the clearex, so be patient with it. Once you feel satisfied that there is no more bad tasting nutrients in your buds, chop them down, and get ready for the cure, and the really smelly part...
> 
> , <3, , And Good Luck Homie!
> 
> ~VLO


your answer is in your own thread.

Have your roots improved at all? has your plant started to look like it's dying?


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 19, 2008)

actualy it is looking sickly as hell?
roots look the same


----------



## YaK (Apr 19, 2008)

thc4me420 said:


> actualy it is looking sickly as hell?
> roots look the same


I'm not an experienced grower, but I'd do exactly what V-LO said. if it's really looking sickly, just flush it with clearex, and let it ripen as the plant dies, then harvest.

I had root rott that caused me to harvest early, and everyone who smoked the weed (I dont smoke it) said it was very good. So... dont despair, things could still work out. Re-read your own thread, there's sound advice in it!


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 26, 2008)

shes better!!!!!!!

buds r getting bigger and shes growin new roots!!


----------



## Earl (Apr 26, 2008)

It looks like you have some new root growth.

Be careful with H2o2 
if you decide to use it.

If you can afford an Iceprobe for your next grow, 
it will make a difference in your yield, 
when you have cooler rez temps.




$150 with controller.

You should use a tub insteaad of a bucket,
and grow two plants with one iceprobe.

.


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 4, 2009)

so what ever happened with ur baby?


----------



## vancity420 (Mar 6, 2009)

what is that stuff on the roots?


----------



## thc420THC (Aug 3, 2009)

poor roots what about the viao lap to spoiled or dumb. and whats the wood thing around root pic. strange


----------



## crazymcdazy (Apr 2, 2011)

That is some fucked up shit dude.

How could you let it get so bad?!?! Looks like algae to me. Make sure no light is getting in to the rez

You keep asking if you should flush it, flush every week.


----------



## crazymcdazy (Apr 2, 2011)

whoops this was like 2 year ago. Man that is the most fucked up shit I have ever seen


----------



## mr.sessemia (Apr 3, 2011)

statticattic said:


> how is the plant looking? do you have pics? The roots could be brown bc of the water temp being too high. Test the water temp. or if the plant is still budding and looking fine dont worry about it.


dude dosent know what the f he's talking about ...dont worry about it????...why r u even here......you need to pour some hydrogen peroxide in the resivour about a table spoon every couple day check your resaviour temp,...ppms....and get a couple air stone this should help some.........TO THE OTHER GUY ...GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE(in my best joe peschii voice)


----------



## fooser (Jul 28, 2013)

holy shit man


----------

